# Electric PS pump from MR2



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

Here are the pics of the pump and the harness


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

Looks like this one is not as simple to hook up as older models I saw on the Web, I opened it up and found the control circuit with 3 FETs. I don't think I can reverse engineer this one without knowing pinouts of each harness. The motor is permanent magnet type, I can see 2 pairs of brushes in it. 

Anyone knows where to get the pinout diagram for this pump?

The simplest idea is to find where to apply 12V to make it spin at full speed, then control it via relay. The best is to find control pins and control it with the speed signal from the car, so the pump only engages at 0-20 mph for example.

Here are the pics, FETs are MBR4045PT and 2 of K2987A.

Any ideas?


----------



## joseph3354 (Apr 2, 2008)

did you try this link? i thought some one else had already posted it.

http://www.evalbum.com/tech/mr2_powersteering.html


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

Yes, that link is the first thing google digs up when you search for MR2 pump, but its for earlier pump model, which had direct motor harness and no FETs on board. This one is a different animal. I need to know the pins which control those FETs so I can make it spin.


----------



## Thaniel (May 25, 2008)

dimitri said:


> Yes, that link is the first thing google digs up when you search for MR2 pump, but its for earlier pump model, which had direct motor harness and no FETs on board. This one is a different animal. I need to know the pins which control those FETs so I can make it spin.


Keep us posted on what you find. It would be nice to have information on how to use the newer parts. I'm sure you already have but did you find a wiring diagram for the Mr2?


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

After much Googling I found everything, wiring diagrams, harness pinouts, etc. I made a crude mock up of wiring hookup on my bench, just to see if I can make it spin. Worked great, it spins up and since there is no load, it spins itself down and only churns quietly at just 3 Amp, and that is without speed pulses, which I couldn't mock up. It's supposed to shut itself off completely after certain speed, if I can get proper speed signal from my Miata wiring. Overall this pump looks great, everything is integrated, even the fluid tank, just need pressure line and return line, should be easy. I will be installing it in my Miata next week, I will document it and post here.

BTW, this is newer pump which comes in newer Toyota MR2 Spyder, years 2000 and higher, should be more available than older ones. I think this is great solution for all EV'ers who want to keep PS.


----------



## elevatorguy (Jul 26, 2007)

dimitri said:


> After much Googling I found everything, wiring diagrams, harness pinouts, etc. I made a crude mock up of wiring hookup on my bench, just to see if I can make it spin. Worked great, it spins up and since there is no load, it spins itself down and only churns quietly at just 3 Amp, and that is without speed pulses, which I couldn't mock up. It's supposed to shut itself off completely after certain speed, if I can get proper speed signal from my Miata wiring. Overall this pump looks great, everything is integrated, even the fluid tank, just need pressure line and return line, should be easy. I will be installing it in my Miata next week, I will document it and post here.
> 
> BTW, this is newer pump which comes in newer Toyota MR2 Spyder, years 2000 and higher, should be more available than older ones. I think this is great solution for all EV'ers who want to keep PS.



I have one of these mr-2 pumps I didn't use. PM me or see the classified section. Always wondered how to make it go, but went with a manual box.


----------



## lazzer408 (May 18, 2008)

Has anyone ever tried a treadmill motor to run a ps pump? Most of them use a serpentine type belt.


----------



## Thaniel (May 25, 2008)

dimitri said:


> After much Googling I found everything, wiring diagrams, harness pinouts, etc. I made a crude mock up of wiring hookup on my bench, just to see if I can make it spin. Worked great, it spins up and since there is no load, it spins itself down and only churns quietly at just 3 Amp, and that is without speed pulses, which I couldn't mock up. It's supposed to shut itself off completely after certain speed, if I can get proper speed signal from my Miata wiring. Overall this pump looks great, everything is integrated, even the fluid tank, just need pressure line and return line, should be easy. I will be installing it in my Miata next week, I will document it and post here.
> 
> BTW, this is newer pump which comes in newer Toyota MR2 Spyder, years 2000 and higher, should be more available than older ones. I think this is great solution for all EV'ers who want to keep PS.


Glad to hear you got it figured out. Yes post the wiring information when you can. I would love to have it. 

Can you explain the differences between the newer and the older pump style?


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

Old MR2 pump had fluid tank and controller separate, so you could just wire 12V directly to it and it will spin at full speed, at least that is what I gather from my research, since I never had one. This newer pump is all in one unit which is nice if you can figure out how to wire it.


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

Got this pump all figured out, attached are some pics showing how to wire it.


----------



## morvolts (Jun 19, 2008)

Humm could also work for a auto trans pump but they dont run at near that much pressure(900 vs 150)


----------



## Thaniel (May 25, 2008)

dimitri said:


> Got this pump all figured out, attached are some pics showing how to wire it.


Excellent work! Thank you for the info. Good timing. Look what showed up on my door step today  ($85 shipped, for once being on the cutting edge is cheaper  )











Do you have the plumbing all figured out? I'm thinking a couple of addapters from metric to AN and Custom AN P/S line. Similar to what I did on my Ls1-BMW. 

I'd be interested in what you decide to do.


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

I bought PS pressure hose for Toyota 4 Runner at Advanced Auto Parts, I just had the guy show me pics of all PS hoses for Toyota in his online catalog. I knew that one end of the hose should be compatible since it's made by Toyota, and my Mazda's end looked like same size fitting, so I was looking for same fitting on both sides. It was a long shot, but I could just return it if it didn't work. It worked great, same fitting between Toyota and Mazda, no problems. As for return line, I just used regular 3/8 hose I had laying around with clamps on both ends.


----------



## TelnetManta (Jun 5, 2008)

Where did you guys locate your pumps? No luck searching Evilbay.


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

This was the one I got

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=024&viewitem=&item=370063114777&rd=1

I guess they are not always available, try various junk yards online for same part number as listed in above Ebay auction


----------



## booksix (Aug 26, 2008)

hey Thaniel, where'd you luck out at $85?


----------



## Thaniel (May 25, 2008)

booksix said:


> hey Thaniel, where'd you luck out at $85?


One of my favorite junk yard web sites that I have used often for projects. http://car-part.com No online ordering but hey the price is right.

Looks like currently there are five listed for $50. Including shipping Mine ended up $85. Some of the salvage yards don't like to ship and others do it on a routine basis. May have to try one or 2. Hey maybe you'll get lucky and one in your area will have one cheap.


----------



## elevatorguy (Jul 26, 2007)

Wish I had known about that source before buying on ebay, paid a lot more, then didn't use it  
Oh well, live and learn...


----------



## Schmism (Aug 16, 2008)

morvolts said:


> Humm could also work for a auto trans pump but they dont run at near that much pressure(900 vs 150)


 most auto trans dont have standalone pumps, most auto trans pumps are integrated into the auto trans themselves. usually the first item inside the case behind the front main seal, shaft driven.


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

Thaniel said:


> One of my favorite junk yard web sites that I have used often for projects. http://car-part.com No online ordering but hey the price is right.
> 
> Looks like currently there are five listed for $50. Including shipping Mine ended up $85. Some of the salvage yards don't like to ship and others do it on a routine basis. May have to try one or 2. Hey maybe you'll get lucky and one in your area will have one cheap.


OMG, they have it for $100 right in my town, I wish I had this site before. Thanks for sharing. I guess its not that rare of a part after all.


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

Created Wiki as promised.


----------

